# L1 Cafelat Silicone Piston Gasket Set



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Quick search didn't seem to return desired results, though I'm sure this has been discussed at length before. What are people's opinions on the Cafelat silicone piston seals and do we know of a U.K. supplier? Google's not showing me any from the usual suspects.

Thanks!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I use them on LR. Love how simple it is to put them on, but I don't really see any difference with the use. I haven't greased piston for a while and the operation is still smooth, so all good... They are meant to last longer, but rubber ones seem to last for a long time for some too.

So really, they just look cool and work as well for me. I'd buy another set when I need to replace them.

I bought them directly from cafelat and it didn't take too long.


----------

